# 6 month old puppy acting sluggish and tired today



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently adopted a six month old GSD/ S. Husky mix. I have quite a bit of experience with both breeds, especially huskies. Since I work from home I am able to give my pup lots of exercise; about 4 hours in walks and an hour or so off the leash. She tends to be relativley inactive indoors due to the exercise, but today seems to be particulary sleepy and sluggish. When I take her out she seems fine, but once indoors she goes right to sleep and isn't showing much interest in playing today. 
We have a scheduled vet visit later this week to have her spayed, I am worried though about her sleepiness today and wonder what I should be looking for to see if she is ill and at what point I should bring her in to the vet. The previous dogs I had experience with tended to be pretty healthy and I wasnt soley responisble for them. This is the first dog I have sole responsibility over and am worried she might be sick.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How long have you had the dog and where did you get her from? Is she eating, drinking and eliminating okay? Are you able to take her temperature?


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*thnx for the quick reply*

She has been eliminating fine today, her usual schedule. She also ate her morning meal. I just started adding can food to her diet since she showed little interest in her dry food. I am thinking she may have a stomach ache.
I adopted her from a family with too many dogs and kids, not enough space. She seemed well cared for but they were a little overwhelmed


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*also...*

have had her for two weeks, and have no way to take her temp but can head to pet store if need be


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Is she drooling at all? Panting? Making a lot of licking motions (like she's licking her nose)?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Go to the drug store and get a cheap digital human thermometer. It will work for her. Lethargic is usually not a good sign. Call the vet, explain the situation and discuss the timing of the spay. It would be good to know the temperature when you call, unless you can get her right in.

I would NOT spay if she is not 100% ok. If she has an infection or is ill that could go way wrong.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do not let them give vaccinations if she is not 100% either. Did you get any medical records with her(vaccination schedule)?


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not drooling or panting much. Haven't noticed any licking. I just had lunch, and she showed very little interest in my food. Normally she comes over and tries getting her face in what Im eating. I did bring her out again, and she seemed fine outside. I have a feeling I may have overindulged her this morning when feeding her. I probably should cut back on the can food.

Just to add she did get all her shots before she was rehomed to me (have a copy) and a clean bill of health from a vet.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for the reply selzer. I am going to call the vet and she if I can bring her in today


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Spoke to the vet, Im bringing her in. No need to take any chances. I really appreciate everyone's prompt responses. Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hope all will be ok, please update when you can!


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll be sure to update, thanks


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

matthewm11 said:


> Spoke to the vet, Im bringing her in. No need to take any chances. I really appreciate everyone's prompt responses. Thanks


Good to hear, better safe then sorry!


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Me and my pup indy just got back from the vet. Thanks to everyone for reccomending I bring her in. Turns out she has worms, and ones typically seen in raccoons. We got medication and are returning in 10 days for a follow-up and to have her spayed. A little scary of a diaganosis but hopefully the meds will take care of it. Frankly I'm not surpised, her previous owners left her outside unsupervised most of the time. I haven't yet left her unsupervised out of her crate and only let her off the leash in places I can keep my eye on her at all times. They also said she had gravel in her feces. I haven't ever seen her eat gravel so this also may be from her previous home, although I would of thought by now it would be out if her system. Either way from now on I am going to be extra vigilant.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad that it isn't distemper or parvo or lepto -- that is really scary and anytime a pup isn't acting right, lethargic or not interested in tasty food, it is good not to take chances.

I am not sure what kind of worms raccoons get, but most puppies do have worms at some point, and vets are pretty good and diagnosing and treating them for the most part. The good news is that you caught it right away, and she can get better now. 

Not sure about the gravel. I wonder if she was feeling sick and trying to eat some grass or trying to settle her stomach so is eating some odd stuff. Also dogs that are missing some types of minerals might try to eat weird stuff. Puppies often eat what they should not eat. 

Anyhow I am glad you got her in and got this taken care of.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You may need to have her get an X-ray (surprised they didn't suggest this) as if she has gravel she may have a larger piece of rock that's presenting a problem for her internally. BTW what medicine did they give her? Did they say what worm or parasite it was?


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

The medication she was prescribed is called panacur. They didn't tell me the name of the specific parasite. I should of asked so I could of done my own research. Thanks for posting the concern regarding the gravel, we have a follow-up scheduled next week and I will ask about an x-ray.
She has returned to her old, mischevious self, energetic self. I purposely cut her afternoon walk a little short to see how she responded when we got back home and sure enough she was all over the place. I know I'm not out of the woods yet but its good to see that her spirits are at least back to normal


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh that's wonderful news! What a relief. I'm glad she's responding so fast


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*i need to find out exactly what they found in my dog*

I did some research online, and some parasites passed from racoons to dogs are not only untreatable and fatal to dogs but to humans as well. That scared the s*?t out of me. I would have to assume that if she had something that serious the vet would of imformed me of the risks. The most common parasite is only fatal if it migrates from the intestine, so fingers crossed that I caught it early. She is no longer acting sick, and I really want to stay positive. I also want to be fully informed of the risks I could potentially face, so I will call the vet tommorow.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*racoon disease?*

Has anyone dealt with this? Although the vet didn't specifically use this term this is the name of the most common disease passed from racoons to dogs. The vet yesterday only told me that it is dangerous if it migrates from the intestines and I immedietly started her on anti-worm meds and she seemed to respond quickly and has been much more alert and energetic since yesterday evening. My first major concern is that the parasite already migrated in my dog. If that's the case I don't think much can be done. Although I've only had her for a few weeks I have bonded really closely with her and would be devastated if I lost her. My second major concern is even more serious. Racoon disease can be transmitted to humans and can be deadly. It is extremely rare in humans and is usually only contracted by young or mentally disabled children who eat racoon feces by mistake. I have been very careful about washing my hands after disposing of my dogs droppings, and of course use a bag to pick them up. I put a call into the vet, and am waiting to hear back. I want to find out what the specific parasite is called, if he has successfully treated this before and if it poses any risks to me, and if so whether I should take meds as a precaution.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*encouraging news- not racoon disease*

The vet called me back, and informed we are not dealing with what's called "racoon disease" or "racoon roundworm", which is very serious to both dogs and humans. He said it was just an unusual parasite more commonly seen in wild animals like racoons. He did mention I still need to be vigilant for neurological effects because there is stll a chance these parasites could migrate. He also said as long as I am carefull to wash up I shouldn't be at risk. This is good news, but I know I will still worry until we have her follow-up appointment next week


----------

